# Wallpaper auf 2 Monitore strecken



## New-Bee (10. März 2009)

Hi

ich habe mir jetzt einen 2. Monitor an meine Graka geklemmt.
Jetzt möchte ich beide als ein großen Monitor betreiben.
Sind nicht beides die gleichen Monitore aber die Auflösung ist bei beiden gleich (1280x1024).
Habe im Internet schon Sachen zu gefunden, nur funktioniert das bei mir nicht.
Habe folgenden Tipp gefunden: 


> 1. Rechtsklick auf einen freien Platzt am Desktop und "ATI CATALYST(tm) Control Center" klicken.
> 2. Anzeigen-Manager auswählen.
> 3. Rechsklick auf den 2. Monitor und Aktivieren. Danach flackert das Bild kurz und die Meldung bestätigen.
> 4. Bei Desktop 2 rechtsklicken und "Desktop 1 horizontal verteilen auf Monitor" wählen. Danach flackert es und wieder bestätigen.


Nur bei mir im CCC (9.2) erscheint nur die Auswahlmöglichkeit zum erweitern aber nicht wie beschrieben das horizontale erweitern.
Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. März 2009)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## New-Bee (10. März 2009)

ok hat sich wohl erledigt...hab ich in einem anderen Forum gefunden:


> nVidia hat auf ihrer Webseite offiziell bekannt gegeben, dass es in Microsofts Windows Vista 32/64bit KEINE Möglichkeit gibt und geben wird den Desktop horizontal bzw. vertikal erweitern zu können.



is zwar von nv aber für ATI wird wohl das gleiche gelten!
So ein Scheiß...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. März 2009)

Da ich kein Vista nutze würde ich trotzdem gerne wissen wollen wie es unter XP funktioniert


----------



## Olstyle (10. März 2009)

Unter XP geht das genau so wie beschrieben.
Nur Vista lässt sich mit dem neuen Treibermodell keinen "virtuellen Monitor" mehr vorspielen weshalb die Span-Modi dort fehlen.

Wenn es nur um Wallpaper-Management etc. geht hilft DisplayFusion.


----------



## New-Bee (10. März 2009)

hab jetzt ein Wallpaper mit entsprechender auflösung genommen und dann "gekachelt" ausgewählt...dann wird es auf beide Monitore gestreckt...
trotzdem danke für eure tipps!


----------

